# Pilak Royal flush V4.5 by 2JNT



## Kershan* (Wednesday at 17:36)

PILAK ROYAL FLUSH V4.5 by 2JNT.



IT IS 92.5 PURE STERLING SILVER 21700 MECH MOD, IT'S LIKE A TRUCK ZERO VOLTAGE DROP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

